# BBC My Science Fiction Life site



## phase38 (Oct 6, 2006)

In mid Novemeber, bbc are releasing a website concentrating on British works of Sci Fi.. 

Its an interactive timeline, where people can add their own recollections of sci fi works... be it books, films, radio... anything. Then other fans can contribute, discussing the works and what it means to them. They can then add their own...

Sounds like its gonna be quite cool...

Its part of BBC 4's Science Fiction series : 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/pressoffice/pressreleases/stories/2006/09_september/12/four_science.shtml


----------



## phase38 (Oct 12, 2006)

Anyone have anything to say?


----------



## j d worthington (Oct 12, 2006)

Well, I'm curious about it, and would like to see a lot more as it gets closer to being up and running... and I'm wondering who on this site would be participating, as well... Thanks for letting us know about it, and I'll keep checking; but also keep us posted on any more news, if you would, please.


----------



## phase38 (Oct 12, 2006)

I will do.


----------



## Patrick Mahon (Oct 13, 2006)

Looks really interesting. I wonder how heavily the Beeb will promote it on the terrestrial channels? Could be a lot of interest if they do...


----------



## carrie221 (Oct 13, 2006)

It sounds interesting


----------



## phase38 (Oct 27, 2006)

Initial homepage has gone live...

BBC - My Science Fiction Life

We're currently looking for contributors, to be able to add recollections to the site.

Anyone interested?


----------



## carrie221 (Oct 29, 2006)

The site looks very interesting...


----------



## phase38 (Oct 31, 2006)

Ok.. the interim site is now live... which means you can select one of 50 sci fi works and add your own recollections..

They'll appear on the timeline in the next few weeks... 

Go take a look :

BBC - My Science Fiction Life


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Oct 31, 2006)

Is the site wholly centred on science fiction?  Dr Who and the likes has no interest for me.  Even as a small child I found the show absolutely lacking.  Perhaps I should add that to the timeline.


----------



## phase38 (Oct 31, 2006)

Lacedaemonian said:


> Is the site wholly centred on science fiction?  Dr Who and the likes has no interest for me.  Even as a small child I found the show absolutely lacking.  Perhaps I should add that to the timeline.


Yep, the site is ANY science fiction.

And if you feel that way about Doctor Who.. add it as a recollection by all means. The point of the site is that it's content is made up of recollections and responses from fans of Science Fiction.

Enjoy!


----------

